# cheap prop zombie doll



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Got the idea from howtohauntyourhouse.com.Cheap doll and craft paint.I am going to do a few and get one that talks to do this to also http://hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=206&pictureid=3495


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I like your idea to have a few of them together. What color craft paint did you use?


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

I used black first than white.It really creeps out my 16 year old.
I ordered a crawling doll that has a motion sensor last night that should be really creepy.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Creepy ... I like it! Nice doll ... the crawling one should be a real treat.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I want a vid of that.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

thats creepy, nice work


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Monotone shading of the eyes with the face creeps me out almost as much as no eyes at all. Good job!


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

I like that idea!


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Here is the crawling one bd after video by lindside - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid337.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid337.photobucket.com/albums/n380/lindside/[email protected]@AMEPARAM@@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@n380/lindside/000_0076
before picturehttp://s337.photobucket.com/albums/n380/lindside/?action=view&current=000_0072.jpg


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

baby doll before picture by lindside - Photobucket here is the before


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

wow,what an improvement


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Great job, I love it!!!!! I know that plenty of people are scared of clowns and dolls. Now a crawling zombie doll will really make them jump.


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

Cool, they remind me of the baby zombie from the "Dawn of the Dead."


----------



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 29, 2008)

gotta get me one of those, for our living doll room! great job, thanks for the idea


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the kind words!My 2 year old nephew is scared to death of it.He loves the none moving baby kisses it tries to give it suckers.But the moving one he runs for the hills.
He is my halloween buddy he wants to look at boog boog movies which is halloween haunts.And I have to show him all my boog boogs except jason and now the crawling baby.


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

It eats, drinks, burps and bites a chunk out of your leg. Nice!


----------



## Masterofmydomain (Mar 22, 2009)

Very creative - how do you plan to incorporate it into your haunt?


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

I am planning on having a few baby dolls by a tree that I have skulls around.I will have to put a board (and disguise it )so the moving on can move.And put a led uv bulb on them.Boy they really show up with that bulb on them.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I picked up a crawling doll at goodwill for two bucks. I was going to replace the head with a skull, but now I think I'll use your idea. Thanks.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Here are the dollys with black light.


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

These are great, very creepy! I love that crawling one.:jol:


----------



## dacostasr (Oct 22, 2006)

Sorry to revive this...actually I'm not. VERY COOL...I just went to the Salvy store and bought them out of dolls! The clerk said you must have a lot of children....I said "No, Halloween is coming". She laughed and the other clerk told her those little dolls are creepy...anyways long story.

Loved the video...baby sounds creep the wife out...when done in halloween style.

Thanks for posting.

Dennis


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Zombie babies are creepy. I love the crawling one!


----------

